# Ridgid Router & Table Plate



## mitchmcclary (Mar 12, 2009)

So I haven't purchased my own router yet, but will soon. I am a Ridgid guy through and through, primarily because of the lifetime warranty and my good experiences with the brand, but when it comes to a router I want something that had options and accessories. I am going to make a table and w/ the I need a good insert plate. What is everyone's opinion on Ridgid and is there available router table plates that will fit the router?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

mitchmcclary said:


> So I haven't purchased my own router yet, but will soon. I am a Rigid guy through and through, primarily because of the lifetime warranty and my good experiences with the brand, but when it comes to a router I want something that had options and accessories. I am going to make a table and w/ the I need a good insert plate. What is everyone's opinion on Rigid and is there available router table plates that will fit the router?


I have the Rigid router and it fits the PC holes on the insert. You can go to my gallery and see several pics of the table, top and insert. Don't be impressed with the cabinets, I had those handy along with the top, I just leashed it all up. 

I am pleased with my router, but I am definitely in a minority here. Would I change it?, nope I am satisfied with what I have. I did a review over in the tools forum, it will let you know some of the good and bad points of the router.

BTW I too like the Ridgid tools, I have the 3650 table saw the oscillating sander, a stapler that is great and will have more I am sure as time goes on.

found the review: http://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/11716-ridgid-r2930-fixed-plunge-base-routee.html


----------



## nevbob (Jan 23, 2009)

I myself am a avid Ridgid fan. I currently have the Ridgid 14" bandsaw, Ridgid router combo, Ridgid oscillating sander, Ridgid 12" sliding miter saw, & Ridgid TS3650. Looking to add more


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello mitch,

i too like the ridgid tools. i have a ridgid 3660 ts and an 18 volt dril and an 18 volt impact driver.im sure i will buy more. but when you think of certain tools i see ridgid has some problems. the ridgid bandsaw gets less than good reviews. and when i think of routers , i think of people who have been making them for a little while. Jerry did a great review of the features of the ridgid router and he was thorough, but i have seen no review of the quality of work they produce. i as a former pc fanatic watched the forum for answers. i looked
at freud and then i looked at the reviews and decided i didnt want a freud. i ended up with a craftsman 3 base combo that makes my old porter cable look awful.

i do wish someone would do a review of the ridgid after using it and putting it through all sorts of routing tests. 

i would not buy a ridgid router at this point in time.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

mitchmcclary said:


> So I haven't purchased my own router yet, but will soon. I am a Ridgid guy through and through, primarily because of the lifetime warranty and my good experiences with the brand, but when it comes to a router I want something that had options and accessories. I am going to make a table and w/ the I need a good insert plate. What is everyone's opinion on Ridgid and is there available router table plates that will fit the router?



Hi Mitch,

If you are going to purchase said router, (Ridgid), then, I suggest this. Make your own plate. This is relatively easy to do. Do some searching here on the forums, I'm sure you'll find something to help you.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

levon said:


> hello mitch,
> 
> i too like the ridgid tools. i have a ridgid 3660 ts and an 18 volt dril and an 18 volt impact driver.im sure i will buy more. but when you think of certain tools i see ridgid has some problems. the ridgid bandsaw gets less than good reviews. and when i think of routers , i think of people who have been making them for a little while. Jerry did a great review of the features of the ridgid router and he was thorough, but i have seen no review of the quality of work they produce. i as a former pc fanatic watched the forum for answers. i looked
> at freud and then i looked at the reviews and decided i didn't want a freud. i ended up with a craftsman 3 base combo that makes my old porter cable look awful.
> ...


You make a excellent point on how it does it's job, and I will do that if and when I ever get the shop done!!!, you know what I mean! As far as evaluating how it does what, for me with such limited experience I will have a hard time making a review because I have no basis to work from. So if you ever come up this way, bring your router and we'll meet at Bob's and run some comparisons

Let us know when you will be up this way and we will get something set up for a "shop day" at Bob's or mine or Joe's


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

that sounds like a good idea Jerry. my problem right now is time, working f50-60 hours a week and when i do get to atlanta spending time with son and grandson is high on my list. but will someday take the time to meet you guys. as far as routers go, lots of people wont buy craftsman or the other brands. a lot of it is personal preference and with me a lot of it is expense of tools.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

levon said:


> that sounds like a good idea Jerry. my problem right now is time, working f50-60 hours a week and when i do get to atlanta spending time with son and grandson is high on my list. but will someday take the time to meet you guys. as far as routers go, lots of people wont buy craftsman or the other brands. a lot of it is personal preference and with me a lot of it is expense of tools.


Perhaps Bob and I could one day head your way!! It could happen, It could happen.

I think one reason I never push the Ridgid is because of my lack of experience with any router!! Some day that will change and then who knows what I would recommend. 

It will be after tax season for Bob cause he is as busy as you are I am sure.


----------

